# Hey MAC Girlies



## starrynight0127 (Sep 29, 2009)

How long did it take for you to get your discount card or to be "in the system"? I'm curious because some people say it can take several months, but my manager says I could be in the system. We'd check but we're at a counter so we don't have that system. I know I can check and see if I'm in the system Thursday when I go to update, but I;m curious as to when everyone received theirs. Thanks!!


----------



## rosasola1 (Sep 29, 2009)

I wanna know too!!


----------



## VioletB (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starrynight0127* 

 
_How long did it take for you to get your discount card or to be "in the system"? I'm curious because some people say it can take several months, but my manager says I could be in the system. We'd check but we're at a counter so we don't have that system. I know I can check and see if I'm in the system Thursday when I go to update, but I;m curious as to when everyone received theirs. Thanks!!_

 
  Everyone's different.  I've seen cards come in one month, and then others take several.. As far as "in the system" i would assume it would happen once your paperwork as all gone through.


----------



## chynegal (Sep 30, 2009)

well what do u mean by as " in the system". i dont have a pro card or anything but when i go to my counter or my pro store i give them my name and stuff and im in the system as fas as computer wise


----------



## VioletB (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_well what do u mean by as " in the system". i dont have a pro card or anything but when i go to my counter or my pro store i give them my name and stuff and im in the system as fas as computer wise_

 
She means as employees.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 30, 2009)

Once I became permanent, mine took about a month or so. But like VioletB stated, it can vary from store to store.


----------



## starrynight0127 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok thanks girls I went to a freestanding store after about a month of being permanent and I wasn't in their system for my discount yet. I guess ill know tomorrow though lol


----------



## MamaMAC (Sep 30, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Celly (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_Once I became permanent, mine took about a month or so. But like VioletB stated, it can vary from store to store._

 

Same here mine took about a month or so. I had a Pro Card so I at least got my 40% until I received my Staff Card.


----------

